# Hay Loft above horse stalls? Will it hold the weight?



## whitmerlegacyfarm

So framing up 4 horse stalls in my new pole barn for my wife Christmas present. I drilled and concreted 4x4x12ft posts in for the stall fronts and 2 exposed sides inside barn. Overall my hay loft above will be 24'x30'x6'6". I'm planning on running 2x10x10's the 30ft length every 16" OC spanning 10ft between the stalls, and walkway(walkway divides 2 stalls on each side) So I guess my question is will that hold all the hay up there? If my figuring is right I'm looking at roughly 200 bales per layer at 4 layers high so 800 bales total up there. When I came up with this I'm thinking that's around 36,000lbs up there of hay? Is this going to be safe/hold up? Thanks guys


----------



## BWfarms

Eh, I don't know about using 4x4 posts as load bearing. Since you are trying to establish 50# square foot. 6x6's at a minimum make me feel better. You can build up the 4x4's since you have them in the ground already. Just bolt a 2x4 and a 2x6 to the 4x4 to make it '6x6'.

2x10 are fully capable and will definitely extend the strength but 2x8 will be plenty for 10'.


----------



## Vol

Are you planning on using pine or oak for your 2"x10"x10' ?

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses

I did this plan pretty much this in my barn with a few minor changes.

The outside wall is 3-2x12's on 8' centers from the barn's structure.

The stalls are 10x10.

The aisle wall is 4x4's for both sides of the gate. This means that there is a 4x4 at about the 6'6" and at the 10' mark for each stall. The stall gates where hung adjacent, i.e., 6'--4'--4'--6'--4'--4'--6'.

Looks something like this: X----6----X--4--X--4--X----6----X--4--X--4--X---6---X. (X=post)

Hint: Measure the gates BEFORE setting the posts.

I used 2 2x6's on either side of the 4x4's to carry the load.

I used 2x6's on 12" centers.

I used 5/8" T&G plywood for the flooring.

Note: The stall walls are NOT used to provide any support.

12 years and no problems.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## carcajou

It will work. Though I would go with two 15' 2x10's and face nail a sister 2x10 x10' over the middle joint. And definitely beef those posts up to at least 6X6 as BWfarms suggested. The headers to support the floor joists are going to need to be beefy as well if they have to span a full 10' ft too.


----------



## JLP

Sell the horse.....


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Put hay on ground!!


----------

